# GET method not allowed



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

> Method Not Allowed
> The requested method GET is not allowed for the URL /form.asp.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


I moved an asp form from a server to my server and it's getting this error. Any idea why?


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

If it was working on another server, and no longer isn't, it may be that your new server demands a different type of asp form mail...

First test would be trying 'post' instead of 'get'.

amx


----------

